# Anyone you know CURED of IBS



## cooldude (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey guys,,,Anyone you know who is cured of IBS...Can you post the storyI have a friend who was diagnosed with IBS-PI...he suffered for at least 3 months before the actual diagnosis....He was on librax, alprazolam...he stopped the medications in 2 months and avoided spice,caffeine,less gluten,no dairy......but ate a lot of fruits and fruit juices and had a light diet with moderate fiber....no probiotics,no antibiotics, no supplementsHe did it for 1 year....his gut is healed and he is as normal as he was before since the last 4 years(completely symptom free,eats everything from last 4 years)...So happy for him and also a bit jealous


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Am I chopped liver?







My remission story is in my sig. Statistically speaking a lot of people are "cured" as PI-IBS has a tendency to fade (I think it was over 50% better in the 2-5 year range of when it started. 30-40% get better on placebos in pretty much every last clinical trial they do for IBS as well.They just aren't commonly posting all over the net about how their IBS just went away by itself. Mostly who we collect here are the people who don't get better on their own and have trouble finding something to help them manage their symptoms.


----------



## cooldude (Mar 6, 2011)

Its been over two years early three years since i have IBS-PI. Last year i had less frequency with probiotics alone.(2-3 day morning only) but loose stools.But since last three months i think my gut is healing, since the stools are tending towards more solidity...(USING COLOSTRUM,LACTOBACILLUS, SACCHAROMYCES BOULARDII(FOR 2 WEEKS ONLY,1 WEEK WITH LEVAQUIN AND 1 WEEK AFTER LEVAQUIN)...NOW JUST TAKING COLOSTRUM and LACTOBACILLUS...1-2 BM/DAY







THIS NEVER HAPPENED IN THE LAST 2-3 YEARS...ITS JUST FROM THE PAST 3 MONTHS .So i am hoping to resolve the IBS in the next 1-2 years...do you think it will get better if i am on a safe diet.Are you completely symptom free Kathleen? Do you have a unrestricted diet now like before IBS?I dont know what will happen in future,,,just hope to get IBS-free,,,A PERMANENT REMISSION.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Diet is unrestricted, but during IBS I found it was more the fact I ate than any particular foods so I didn't do much diet restriction as if I was going to have a 9.3 pain with plain white rice and a 9.5 pain with food I really wanted...I ate things I liked mostly because that was what it took to make myself eat.A couple of times a year I'll have a bit of GI upset, and it comes with very mild IBS like cramping where it might not have before, but I take no medications, no supplements, no special diet for my IBS.I do have a rather gassy colonic flora, but I had that BEFORE IBS. I did get that changed up with probiotics, but now I only have to do an occasional re-seed, not take them every day. So maybe every few months I'll take them for a week.


----------



## cooldude (Mar 6, 2011)

which probiotics do you take ?


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

I've had about 80% improvement on the Low-FODMAP diet.


----------



## Getreal (Aug 1, 2012)

I also have had about an 80% improvement on low FODMAP. For me it really does seem as if those foods (plus dairy in my case as well) were triggering my IBS. If I stay very strict on the diet I am completely "normal" but any deviation and I have IBS-D again. I am also taking VSL#3 but I wouldn't attribute my success to it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It varies.Lactobacillus Reuteri (when it was sold as Probiotica) was the first I tried that worked (before usually took generic acidophilus, but hadn't really taken any for a long time)Digestive Advantage, Super Acidophilus from GNC, Align, Vitamin Shoppe's Ultimate 10 Probiotic, Jarrodophilus. Basically whatever I think it is a good brand that tickles my fancy.


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi cooldude, I consider myself cured of ibs-d. I'm now off the regular calcium and have a normal diet.I don't know for sure what caused my ibs in the first place but believe it could have been the broad acting antibiotic CLINDAMYCIN.I followed a number of strategies to get to this point, and it has taken over 2 yrs.1, Low fodmap diet2, Low fructose diet3, Low cereal fibre diet4, Lindas calcium recommendationsNow all I have to do is sort out my GERD.Good luck all.


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

Be very careful Mr 100 that you don't have a reaccurance. I can almost guarantee that the clindamycin caused your IBS and gave you a nice little present of C-diff in return. This is what caused mine back in 2007, although I had a pretty good recovery after spending a week in the hospital from it. It wasn't until last year that it returned after taking several antibiotics for a sinus infection. I have now been suffering for 1 1/2 yrs with this and am slowly getting better after taking many a many probiotics. Be careful of the food you order while out and be careful of taking antibiotics too much. I was put on another strong one for the sinus infection (levaquin) and it gave me the same symptoms the clindamycin did. My GI doctor said that they know that clindamycin can cause it, but was unaware of levaquin causing it, it may have just been a relapse. But, in any case, I have both of these antibiotics on my medical records as keeping the heck away from. Just know that c-diff can come back and rear it's ugly head time and time again, so be very careful of antibiotics and possible contaminated food. Glad to hear you are doing better, hope it keeps up for you.


----------



## cooldude (Mar 6, 2011)

hi refuse,,,,just about 2 weeks ago,,,,i was on levaquin for a week.....i didnt get any ibs symptoms ...infact i felt better // i was taking saccharmomyces boulardii along with levaquin 2 times a day and one week after it...ibs wise,,,,but had terrible pain...in fact i was crying out loud due to the pain in each and every joint of my body...


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ive taken levaquin also and it pushed me more towards C than D.It wasnt a nice antibiotic to take at all though.


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

Glad to hear Levaquin didn't cause you any additional problems, just be careful. I wasn't taking any probiotics when I took it (wasn't ever told to until recently), maybe that made a difference. The GI doc told me to stay off all antibiotics unless absoulutely necessary since I may be making myself immune to them or can trigger another full blown episode of IBS and/or c-diff. I hope you are doing better and if I come up with any other hopeful "cures" I'll be sure to let all of you know. Even though I'm feeling better, I still feel for all of you and will continue to get on this site to see if I can help in any little way. I wish everyone some relief from their symptoms and hope that they can at least get them under control and get back to a normal life. My thoughts are with all of you for a speedy recovery or at least new treatments if a cure is not in the immediate future. Thanks for all the help I have received on here, it has been a life saver.


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi refuse, I have been tested for cdiff a number of times during my IBS-D and I don't have that problem. I do still watch my diet and out of habit now avoid excess gluten. I still bake my own white spelt flour bread.One thing I have experimented with recently is the 2/5 fasting diet. It gives a great sense of control. Google it!


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks Mr. 100, I'll google it and maybe it will help. Glad to hear you have tested negative for c-diff, but my GI doctor told me today that she had to test a patient 3 different times over a 3 month period because she just knew that was the problem and the test kept coming up negative. She finally got a positive result on the 3rd testing, so it really tries to hide itself even when doing a fecal test. Hopefully that is not the case with you, but I do believe it is for me. I just hope it stays away this time for good, or at least gone for a long long time. Thanks for your help and advise, it never hurts to be informed. Best of luck to you.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Getreal said:


> I also have had about an 80% improvement on low FODMAP. For me it really does seem as if those foods (plus dairy in my case as well) were triggering my IBS. If I stay very strict on the diet I am completely "normal" but any deviation and I have IBS-D again. I am also taking VSL#3 but I wouldn't attribute my success to it.


Its interesting that you don't attribute the VSL3 to your success as a few people on here are and have had some success with it.Maybe its both that help in their own way.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have treated my 10 year IBS D since 1998 with a grape based flavonoid supplement called Provex CV. You can read the narrative in my signature line if you choose. since the end of May, I have been living in a small coastal town, just north of Puerto Vallarta. I avoided any travel to Mexico for the almost 25 years I was affected by the condition, due to the reputation Mexico has for GI upsets. Much of my diet is now from the sea and the farms nearby. whether it is just the general freshness of the food, the lack of processing and the "picked ripe" practices, or lack of other chemical interventions, I cannot say; but my IBS, which hasn't been much of a problem since the turn of the century, has now become quite laughable. Because of some side effects from radiation therapy I went through just before moving here have caused some difficult, if treatable skin conditions--radiation does severe damage to,the skin and it's healing power--I have been off of the supplement much of this year without any deterioration to my bowels. I am pretty sure that any attempt to remove big time farming and factory foods from your diet is at least a good place to start. (Oh, and a Marguerita or a cerveza or even just a fresh fruit drink will go a long way in improving your health and your outlook.). Best to all of you.Mark


----------



## screeb (Jul 25, 2001)

I've had IBS for 25 years and I probably treated the bowel problem, but I was left with delayed gastric emptying, (Gastroparesis). I have been using a procedure for 12 years that treats the gastroparesis, but it is less of a cure and more of an amplification of systems that are already in place to treat gastroparesis. It basically uses the recycling of the sex hormones that is endogenous via the cavernous sinus, (which until recently was thought to be involved in selective brain cooling)to reduce the level of estrogen, via VVS (vertebral venous system pumping) powered by the Omospinal Veins, (recently discovered in fetuses). This recycling system makes sense embyoligically because sex organs are developed by high concentrations of hormones in utero. There must be a system that senses the lack of stomach emptying that spurs on the system. I know that I often get a spontaneous erection during my sleep when my stomach won't empty and it may be increasing testosteone in the prostatic venous loop that would get projected to the cavernous sinus via the VVS. The mysterious system would probably involve the raphe nucleii (causes erections) inserted into the circuit. The emptying procedure involves drinking coffee, rocking side to side, and applying a cervical traction device. The role of each of these sub=procedures is discussed in my blog entry #29.


----------



## cooldude (Mar 6, 2011)

i think most of the people who are in good remission or are cured donot visit this site anymore


----------



## Goldfinch (Sep 9, 2012)

As a senior in college my daughter was given Clindamycin for a surface skin infection. She developed c diff and then a case of PI IBS-D. If I had known about the fodmap diet that might have helped her. She went on kind of an old-fashioned IBS diet and basically just tried to eat whatever foods didn't make her feel worse; mainly it was a bland low fiber carb diet with lots of rice. She felt that it took her about six months to recover. Her trial and error method included eating no dairy or red meat, lots of rice and white bread, no cruciferous veggies, little fruit of any kind, and, surprisingly, lots of mushrooms. I know mushrooms are high on the fodmap scale, so either she might have recovered sooner without them or they aren't that bad! Anyway, it is encouraging to hear from people who have improved their health and to hear how they did it.Currently I too have PI IBS-D after an awful stomach flu in early August. I have put myself on a strict fodmap diet and already see some improvement after six days.


----------



## cooldude (Mar 6, 2011)

Its inspiring to read such recoveries from IBS...i just hope everyone figure whats wrong...and gets treated....


----------



## thechemist (Sep 19, 2012)

cooldude said:


> Its inspiring to read such recoveries from IBS...i just hope everyone figure whats wrong...and gets treated....


right? I would say I'm 85-90% back to normal after being completely debilitated in bed, eating hardly anything for a week at a time when it all started back at the very end of Feb this year. I think it started with a stomach virus but I don't pretend to be sure of anything anymore, this has been quite a humbling experience.I threw money at it. Tons of doctors. Expensive medication. Everything from PPIs to TCAs. multiple diets. More tests than any single individual should have to endure. Everything came back negative. Frustrated by the inefficacy of western medicine (and otherwise) I stopped all of it. At this point I was four months in and had definitely improved. Attacks were less debilitating and symptoms seemed to be less severe and subsided faster. I began eating a less restricted diet. As I started BEHAVING less sick, I started FEELING less sick. Anxiety is definitely a big player! Now I'm happy to say I'm not miserable every day, in fact, most days are good. My bad days will consist of a looser movement with more urgency in the morning, some gas and a little mild stomach pain, sometimes (and even more infrequently lately) a nauseous feeling that is usually fleeting. On my good days all I have is a loose bm in the morning (Just ONE!), no urgency or sickness!I've been able to stomach greater amounts of food and have FINALLY begun to put a few lbs back. I'm crossing my fingers for a full(Ish, I'm not picket anymore) recovery by next year! The things that seemed to help me feel comfortable was 1. A lower Fermentable sugar diet. 2. Ginger. Esp. Raw root boiled in water to make tea. Better than zolfran for nausea minus &$%@ing your seratonin receptors 3. Always a light breakfast (Piece of toast) before morning bm with tea; Helped me fully evacuate and not be second guessing my bowels all day 4. Sleep. We don't get enough and you know it. 5. of everything I took, VSL#3 had the most effect. I'm not going to act like its a miracle cure because to be honest, I didn't feel like it did much. In retrospect however, I noticed an accelerated recovery rate while taking this probiotic. It is the strongest one available and from both a personal and scientific standpoint, any less potent dose of probiotics would be wildly ineffective.6. Love. I was forced to quit my job at the onset of this (I was stuck in bed weeks at a time!) And without my family to take care of me and listen about all my gross symptoms and reassure me. ANXIETY IS ALWAYS PRESENT WITH THIS ILLNESS WHETHER YOU NOTICE OR NOT AND IT MAKES EVERYTHING AT LEAST 100% WORSE. So I really can't stress how important having someone to talk to has been. Really. I think a lot of my feeling good has to do with my positive outlook as well. On "bad" days, its easy to get stuck in the google black hole of medical bull&#@% and feel worse because of it. When that happens, I go outside, take a deep breath, and try to appreciate being alive TODAY... take a moment to appreciate the ordinary beauty in life that's so easy to forget about when you feel crappy(its a beautiful day today here in California) the funny thing is that even though I feel like the source of my PI-IBS is healing, I continue to subject myself to tests because I feel DETERMINED to know exactly what's made me miserable for so long. It's amazing how few doctors are competent enough to do proper parasite testing.I'll post my full story once I have a full story! I hope I help someone like someone helped me through their post. Stay positive and FEEL BETTER, EVERYONE! I'be got my fingers and toes crossed for all of us.


----------

